# KE70 to be kEV70



## Dangle6060 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey All,

I'm Daniel Stanton a 17 year old from Little old New Zealand.

I've had a Toyota corolla KE70 lying around my farm for a long time, which previously was a paddock racer, and has a few dings. My friends and I were going to do a engine swag for a 1jz or a 2jz Toyota motor but have entered in the EVolocity competition which we built a ground up electric go kart. This was fully funded by sponsors which I raised the money myself. Over the past year we have found a large interest in electric vehicles and we are going to build an electric car out of my old KE70 with our new found interest. 

We plan to use 2x Warp9's and a zilla2k motor controller as these are said to be the best on the market. I contacted John Wayland and he said he was keen to help out with purchasing, shipping and any troubles of assembly of the motor and controller.

I still have some questions though.

Other than the fact that lithium batteries are best, does can anyone tell me which compound of lithium battery and which brand is best? 

Anyone from New Zealand(or Even Australia) know the best place to buy batteries? _I do have some links to Battery Town but was just wondering if there is anything better_

Is it better to run gear box or direct drive ?

Also if you read this can you link me to any builds with twin Warp 9s and a Zilla 2k as any help is useful for my new knowledge.


----------

